# [OT] Juegos del portage [pasen, vean, y participen]

## Büldden

Propongo crear en este post una especie de lista de los juegos del portage, en la que todos colaboremos, pero antes leyendo lo que han puesto los demas para no repetir.

La idea seria poner el nombre del paquete del juego en el portage y de que va el juego en cuestion, ya que por lo q veo hay una lista muy grande y no todo el mundo sabe de que va cada uno de ellos, de esta forma, pues conoceriamos mas estos y probariamos algunos q no lo hariamos en otras sircunstancias.

Bueno, espero les guste la idea, comienzo yo   :Wink: 

[EDITO]

Aqui ta la lista del 28/01/2005 ordenada alfabeticamente (espero q bien ordenada), seguid participando. ...  :Smile: 

aabrowse --------> Esto no es un juego sino un buscador de partidas on-line para el america's army

americas-army ---> Shooter en 1ªpersona estilo counter strike, muy buenos graficos.

armagetron ------> juego de carreras de motos de lu, muy adictivo en red, buenos graficos en 3D. Defecto: No tiene música, pero si sonido

bass ------------> Aventura grafica, que tiene un aspecto similar a las que se hacian antes, creo que esta en español. (nuevo)

billardgl -------> Juego de billard en 3D, con bueno graficos aunque no me gusta la fisica.

blockout --------> Tetris en 3D

bub-n-bros ------> Un clon del "Bubble-Bobble" pero que ademas soporta multiplayer por red

cannonsmash -----> juego de ping-pong (tenis de mesa), 3D en primera persona o con camara "tipo tombrider", te gusta el pingpong??, pruebalo!

choromiun -------> vas con una navecita disparando a todo lo qe se mueve

Critical Mass ----> Típico juego 2D de matar navecitas (nuevo)

doomsday --------> el motor del doom1/2 altamente modificado, para ser doom1 tiene unos gráficos impresionantes, y se pueden usar musicas remasterizadas y nuevos modelos 3d de los personajes. Recomendado. Eso sí, necesitas el juego original. No funciona en amd64 

dosbox ----------> para revivir los viejos tiempos con los juegos msdos. qué recuerdos al meter mis viejos diskettes del prince of persia, el primer videojuego al que jugué.

enemy-territory -> Juego estilo shooter nazis vs aliados muy jugable pero se tarda en acostumbrarse a el

eternal-lands ----> MMORPG en 3D, se ve un poco aburrido, pero quien sabe, igual es bueno y puede que hasta entretenido. (nuevo)

flightgear ------> Simulador de vuelo

foobillard ------> otro juego en 3D de billares. No he probado billardgl, pero éste está muy bien y muy entretenido. Eso sí, el menú y lo de iniciar una partida nueva se porta de una forma un poco extraña pero se acaba entendiendo. Y tiene buenos gráficos

freeciv ---------> clonico del juego "civilization" en este caso de la segunda parte diria yo, tiene mucho vicio.

frozen-bubble ---> juego de puzles al estilo del bubble-bubble, tirar bolitas agrupandolas por colores para ir eliminando lineas

gl117 -----------> simulador de vuelo en combate, en mi opinion entretenido... al mas puro estilo "F15"

gltron ----------> Juego de motos en 3D, tienes que intentar que los enemigos choquen con tu estela.

LBreakOut -------> clásico rompeladrillos

LBreakOut2 ------> clásico rompeladrillos

nwn -------------> Never Winter Nights. mmorpg muy adictivo, basado en las reglas de AD&D y con estupendos graficos 3D. Necesita una tarjeta aceleradora un poco potente... (Requiere de CD original)

pingus ----------> un clonico de lemings, en el que tenemos q salvar a nuestros pingüinitos segun avancemos en los escenarios con distintas tecnicas.

planeshift -------> MMORPG en 3D, con buena calidad grafica (new)

ppracer ---------> Es la evolucion del tuxracer que ya se ha comentado. Mapas nuevos y un futuro mas asegurado.

quake3 ----------> El shoot all them por excelencia... (Requiere de CD original)

racer-bin -------> juego de coches, con muy buenos graficos pero q no consigo sacar mucho de este, ¿se les olvido poner menu para ajustar configuraciones?

scorched3d ------> Juego de tanques en 3D, tienes que destruir al resto, muy adictivo. 

simutrans -------> es un clon del juego transport tycoon, en el que te debes hacer cargo de una em presa de transportes, el juego es en 2D y es muy adictivo.

snes9x ----------> el emulador de super ninteno

supertux --------> Super Mario, si el de la gameboy, pero con un pinguino y escenarios helados, y mejores graficos, por su puesto.

torcs -----------> otro juego de coches, este con menos calidad grafica, pero mas facil de jugar, grandes carreras he hechado

trigger ----------> Juego de rallys bastante entretenido (nuevo)

trophy ----------> cochecitos en 2D

tuxpuck ---------> los discos de las recreativas

tuxracer --------> juego de carreras contrareloj en las que manejamos a Tux, el pingüino, deslizandose por pistas heladas y ademas debemos cojer los peces que encontremos por el camino.

ufo2000 ---------> clon del juego ufo enemy unknown de la saga de XCOM, y por lo q parece añade la opcion de juego multiplayer online. es como un ufo arena (nuevo)

ufo-ai ------------> clon de la saga XCOM en 3D, parece ser como la ultima entrega del ufo pero con cambios graficos, se ve bueno. (nuevo)

wesnoth ---------> Juego de estrategia en 2D por turnos estilo warcraft 2.

wormux ----------> Un clon del Worms

XBill -----------> consiste en un juego donde tienes tienes que matar a los bill's que intentan instalar windows en los computadores que tienes a tu custodia. Sin dudas, un clasico. 

xmame -----------> qué decir del emulador de recreativas por excelencia

xqf -------------> Esto no es un juego sino un buscador de partidas on-line para juegos. Recomiendo instalarlo con la USE geoip

xtris -----------> tetris para las X

Gracias a todos es posible esta lista

[EDITO]

 :Wink: Last edited by Büldden on Thu Feb 03, 2005 7:20 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## German3D

EXCELENTE idea  :Wink:  No puedo añadir ninguno por que no se , pero seguire de cerca ese post sin duda alguna  :Wink: 

Edit : sisi si se uno hombree 

enemy-territory -> Juego estilo shooter nazis vs aliados muy jugable pero se tarda en acostumbrarse a el  :Wink: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Ahi van mas:

-Wesnoth --> Juego de estrategia en 2D por turnos estilo warcraft 2.

-Billardgl --> Juego de billard en 3D, con bueno graficos aunque no me gusta la fisica.

-Americas-army --> Shooter en 1ªpersona estilo counter strike, muy buenos graficos.

-Gltron --> Juego de motos en 3D, tienes que intentar que los enemigos choquen con tu estela.

[EDITO] Scorched3d --> Juego de tanques en 3D, tienes que destruir al resto, muy adictivo.

Salud!

----------

## Büldden

Aki van un par de ellos mas.... 

tuxracer -----> juego de carreras contrareloj en las que manejamos a Tux, el pingüino, deslizandose por pistas heladas y ademas debemos cojer los peces que encontremos por el camino.

pingus -------> un clonico de lemings, en el que tenemos q salvar a nuestros pingüinitos segun avancemos en los escenarios con distintas tecnicas.

supertux -----> Super Mario, si el de la gameboy, pero con un pinguino y escenarios helados, y mejores graficos, por su puesto.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Büldden, estaria bien que los que se vayan posteando los agregaras al primer post... asi se tiene toda la lista de un vistazo.

nwn --> Never Winter Nights. mmorpg muy adictivo, basado en las reglas de AD&D y con estupendos graficos 3D. Necesita una tarjeta aceleradora un poco potente...

quake3 --> El shoot all them por excelencia...

----------

## pcmaster

Flightgear (simulador de vuelo)

Blockout (tetris en 3D)

LBreakOut  y LBreakOut2 (clásico rompeladrillos)

xtris (tetris para las X)

XBill (jeje)

----------

## Sertinell

Pues a mi me gusta el choromiun, vas con una navecita disparando a todo lo qe se mueve  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo, tambien tengo tuxpuck(los discos de las recreativas) y  el trophy (cochecitos en 2D), ambos estan mu verdes aun, pero me gutan  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

pero.... valen las demos? o solo los que estan completos...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FGA

Complementando al billardgl que han puesto por ahí:

foobillard -> otro juego en 3D de billares. No he probado billardgl, pero éste está muy bien y muy entretenido. Eso sí, el menú y lo de iniciar una partida nueva se porta de una forma un poco extraña pero se acaba entendiendo. Y tiene buenos gráficos

xmame -> qué decir del emulador de recreativas por excelencia

dosbox -> para revivir los viejos tiempos con los juegos msdos. qué recuerdos al meter mis viejos diskettes del prince of persia, el primer videojuego al que jugué  :Smile: 

doomsday -> el motor del doom1/2 altamente modificado, para ser doom1 tiene unos gráficos impresionantes, y se pueden usar musicas remasterizadas y nuevos modelos 3d de los personajes. Recomendado. Eso sí, necesitas el juego original. No funciona en amd64  :Sad: 

Y ahora mismo no recuerdo mucho más ya que estoy en una instalación nueva y no recuerdo que juegos tenía antes

----------

## Stolz

games-puzzle/pingus

Un clon del famoso Lemmings pero con pinguinos  :Smile: 

ppracer

Es la evolucion del tuxracer que ya se ha comentado. Mapas nuevos y un futuro mas asegurado.

bub-n-bros

Un clon del "Bubble-Bobble" pero que ademas soporta  multiplayer por red  :Very Happy: 

Wormux

Un clon del Worms

xqf

Esto no es un juego sino un buscador de partidas on-line para juegos. Recoiendo instalarlo con  la USE geoip

aabrowse

Esto no es un juego sino un buscador de partidas on-line  para el america's army

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Büldden

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoosiastix
> 
> pero.... valen las demos? o solo los que estan completos... 
> 
> 

 

Si vale cualquier juego q este en portage y a poder ser no sea necesario ningun cd original (q no sean comerciales) y si lo son, pues decirlo para que nadie se lleve ningun chasco.

 *Quote:*   

> oCHARLIEo
> 
> Büldden, estaria bien que los que se vayan posteando los agregaras al primer post... asi se tiene toda la lista de un vistazo. 
> 
> 

 

Buena idea, ahora mismo estoy preparando la lista medianamente ordenada para postearla en cuanto tenga un ratito, gracias.

Bueno pues eso, seguid asi, y dentro de muy poco tendremos la mayor parte de los juegos del portage en la lista (es la idea)   :Wink: 

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Solo resaltar que los dos juegos que he comentado (nwn y quake3) necesitan ficheros de los CDs originales...

----------

## German3D

 *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   

> Solo resaltar que los dos juegos que he comentado (nwn y quake3) necesitan ficheros de los CDs originales...

 

Xd Ya decia yo que el nwn ocupase solo 80 mb ........ Es decir que tienes que comprarlo no ? 

Por cierto una dudilla , una vez instalado un juego ... como se puede saber como ejecutarlo ? Desde consola o para añadir un icono al menu KDE

54|u2

----------

## Büldden

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> German3D
> 
> Por cierto una dudilla , una vez instalado un juego ... como se puede saber como ejecutarlo ? Desde consola o para añadir un icono al menu KDE
> ...

 

normalmente yo mas o menos por el nombre de juego y usando el tabulador para auto completar y con un poquito de suerte, lo voy sacando   :Smile: 

----------

## Membris

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wormux
> 
> Un clon del Worms

 

No conocía este juego en el portage Stolz! Me acabas de alegrar la semana!! Ya estoy compilando a toda velocidad las dependencias  :Very Happy: 

 *German3D wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto una dudilla , una vez instalado un juego ... como se puede saber como ejecutarlo ? Desde consola o para añadir un icono al menu KDE 
> 
> 

 

Yo instalo gentoolkit

```
# emerge geentoolkit
```

y luego con etcat saco la lista de ficheros del paquete

```
# etcat -f paquete
```

luego solo tengo que buscar los binarios que tenga en /usr/bin, en /usr/games/bin o más simple aún:

```
# etcat -f paquete | grep bin
```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *German3D wrote:*   

>  *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   Por cierto una dudilla , una vez instalado un juego ... como se puede saber como ejecutarlo ? Desde consola o para añadir un icono al menu KDE
> 
> 54|u2 

 

Ummmmm no has prestado atención cuando los juegos compilan y se copian en tu sistema por lo general todos van al /usr/games/bin ó al /opt/carpeta-del-juego

----------

## IceFox

 *Büldden wrote:*   

> XBill -----------> jeje, si alguien sabe de que va, q lo ponga.

 

XBill consiste en un juego donde tienes tienes que matar a los bill's que intentan instalar windows en los computadores que tienes a tu custodia.  Sin dudas, un clasico.

Nadie ha mencionado snes9x el emulador de super ninteno ??

----------

## pizte

Me ha extrañado mucho que no hayas incluido un clasico, que es mejor incluso que glTron.

Armagetron: juego de carreras de motos de lu, muy adictivo en red, buenos graficos en 3D. Defecto: No tiene música, pero si sonido  :Wink: 

----------

## Büldden

he actualizado la lista con algunos más, no dejeis de postear...

----------

## pcmaster

Critical Mass: Típico juego 2D de matar navecitas

----------

## German3D

trigger -> Juego de rallys bastante entretenido

----------

## Büldden

German3D me propuso una muy buena idea q era colorear los nombres de los juegos segun la clasificacion de si es gratuito, o no, compatible con windows etc etc...., me parece una fantastica idea, pero en este momento no dispongo de tiempo, en cuanto pueda, me pondre a ello.

Por cierto la lista esta actualizada con los dos ultimos post. gracias.

Nos vemos   :Wink: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

¿Como se me habra olvidado? Con lo vicies que me pegaba yo...

Crack-attack ----> Juego tipo tretris en 3d y muy rapido. Muy estresante despues de un rato.

----------

## German3D

mmm el UT2004 es gratis o requiere cd original como el quake ?

----------

## Stolz

Requiere CD. Ademas ocupa unos 6GB instalado y requiere de 2GB libres en el temporal para poder ser instalado.

Por cierto, la version del racer-bin que está en portage esta bastante atrasada. Aqui hay un ebuild mas reciente (auque ya tiene un año y pico). Añade bastantes mejoras y permite usar mas coches de los disponibles en la web.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## German3D

O_O 6 gb!! 

Por cierto el racer , esta el proyecto parado ?  :Sad:  Tiene una pinta increible pero esta muy muy verde y sin opciones .

----------

## Stolz

Si, está parado. El autor dice que cuando tiene algo de tiempo le dedica un poco, es decir, nunca  :Wink: . Pero la gente sigue sacando coches, hay cientos de megas en descargas de circuitos y coches.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Membris

 *Franco Gotusso wrote:*   

> ¿Como se me habra olvidado? Con lo vicies que me pegaba yo...
> 
> Crack-attack ----> Juego tipo tretris en 3d y muy rapido. Muy estresante despues de un rato.

 

Que vicie de juego! Llevo una hora jugando sin parar y qué gráficos y efectos más logrados! Una lástima que consuma algo de recursos... uhm tengo que superar esos 91 puntos   :Laughing: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Yo he llegado hasta los 400 en extremo, pero es demasiado duro   :Laughing: 

----------

## Membris

Nada, de 126 no paso   :Embarassed: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Yo llevo tiempo dandole vueltas al ePSXe, y me parece la mejor form de jugar.

Existen plugins graficos para sacarle un mayor rendimiento en funcion de tu hardware y no limitarlo al rendimiento de una PS1.

El rendimiento de ePSXe con esos plugins de openGL es magnifico, en cualquier juego. EStoy encantado, bajandome juegos ISO y jugandolos hasta que me canso sin tener q pasarlos a CD xD. Funciona magnificamente tanto en framebuffer como en ventana normal.

Actualmente me vicio al mortal kombat 4, resident evil 3, tony hawk pro skater 4...

Para que veais el rendimiento de ePSXe pongo algunas pantallitas del Mortal Kombat 4 (¡Juegazo si los hay!). Y de paso veais mi buen justo jeje xD

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk0.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk1.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk2.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk3.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk4.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk5.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk6.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk7.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk8.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk9.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk10.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/mk12.jpg

Ya me direis q os parece...os recomiendo probar epsxe  :Smile: 

Salu2

----------

## German3D

Emula la PS1 no? O tb los juegos de PS2 ?

PD: me quede con ganas de ver a la rubia de tu escritorio entera xDDDD

----------

## flaab_0n

Hola German

ePSXe emula solo juegos de PS1, pero nada importa respecto a rendimiento. Si tienes una maquina decente veras mejores graficos que jugando a la PS2.

He sacado algunas pantallitas de Resident Evil 3  :Very Happy: 

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/re31.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/re32.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/re33.jpg

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/re34.jpg

Y he subido la rubia de mi fondo de escritorio ya q os gusta:

http://www.quinielalosases.com/imagenes/snaps/alisha.jpg

Salu2

----------

## pcmaster

Aunque todavía no hay versión para Linux /Unix, voy a probar a ver si puedo ejecutar con Wine o con dosbox la nueva versión Win32 o la antigua de MSDOS.

Me refiero a un juego muy antiguo, pero que en su época fue una revolución: la Abadía del Crimen. Aquí tenéis una web dedicada a él: 

http://www.abadiadelcrimen.com/

La versión original tiene unos gráficos que diréis que no son ninguna maravilla. pero pensad que funcionaba en ordenadores de 8 bit, algunos de los cuales no llegaban a 4 Mhz y la mayoría de los cuales no podían mostrar en pantalla más de 4 colores simultáneamente a una resolución de 320 x 200 puntos como máximo, y tenían procesadores que direccionaban hasta 64 KB de RAM. tambien salió una versión para PC.

Sin embargo, los gráficos eran espectaculares, en 3D, podías pasar por delante de un objeto o bien por detrás. Por ejemplo, Prince of Persia tiene muchos colores, pero te mueves en dos dimensiones. En la Abadía, te mueves en 3D.

Como véis en la web, han salido versiones nuevas para descarga, incluida una para Win32 con 256 colores. tengo que probar si va con Wine...

Sí, ya sé que no está en el portage... pero es que no me he podido resistir a comentarlo.

--- EDITADO ---

Sí, funciona con Wine, aunque no va el sonido. sale una ventana con un mensaje de error que dice:

"No se ha podido iniciar DirectMusic. Este programa requiere DirectX 8.1 o superior. El sonido no estará disponible."

¿Wine no emula DirectMusic?

----------

## einar matveinen

Tengo un pequeño problema con los lbreakout: aunque añado a mi usuario al grupo games no me deja ejecutarlos. Solamente puedo jugar como root.

¿Alguna idea?.

----------

## German3D

Joder pues no se que pasa pero me dio por poner el enemy-territory y el  americas-army y no baja ninguno O_O Esta mal el portage o es que para AMD 64 no bajan ?  :Sad: 

54|u2

----------

## viei

```

emerge bzflag

```

Juego de tanques en 3D, para jugar en red!!

Increiiiiiblebleblebleeee

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *einar matveinen wrote:*   

> Tengo un pequeño problema con los lbreakout: aunque añado a mi usuario al grupo games no me deja ejecutarlos. Solamente puedo jugar como root.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?.

 

A mi tb me ha dado algunos problemas en kde, pero lo he solucionado abriendolo desde una consola donde me arroja un error de sonido ó simplemente se queda cargando en una ventana negra hasta el infinito y más allá  :Razz: 

Solución?

Deshabilitar ó habilitar (Es que no recuerdo bien) el sonido de arts en kde en el Control Panel ó Centro de Control  :Razz:  como más rabia te dé.

Quitas el sonido y ejecutas desde consola el lbreakout y si no arranca vuelves a colocar el sonido y ejecutas de nuevo el lbreakout, parece ser un conflicto existencial con el sonido.

Si aun no funciona busca las USE en tu make.conf y verifica el arts seguro que de alli viene el problema.

Espero sea la solución

----------

## einar matveinen

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deshabilitar ó habilitar (Es que no recuerdo bien) el sonido de arts en kde en el Control Panel ó Centro de Control  como más rabia te dé.
> 
> Quitas el sonido y ejecutas desde consola el lbreakout y si no arranca vuelves a colocar el sonido y ejecutas de nuevo el lbreakout, parece ser un conflicto existencial con el sonido.
> ...

 

Lo probaré, mil gracias, un saludo.

----------

## 2xMcK

Otro para la lista  :Very Happy: 

neverball: Tipo monkeyball, con el ratón o teclado se maneja la inclinación del suelo y debido a ello una bola se mueve. Hay que ir pasando con ella distintos obstaculos, coger monedas... Bastante entretenido  :Smile: 

Web y screenshots: 

http://icculus.org/neverball/#screenshots

Un saludo, buen hilo  :Smile: 

----------

## German3D

 :Sad:  Sabe alguien por que no puedo conseguir un pass para el americas-army ? Se dejo de dar soporte ? Es que si pass no puedo hacer nada  :Sad: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *German3D wrote:*   

>  Sabe alguien por que no puedo conseguir un pass para el americas-army ? Se dejo de dar soporte ? Es que si pass no puedo hacer nada 

  Pass? Te refieres a jugar en red? Para eso primero debes pasarte los entrenamientos

----------

## German3D

Eso intento pero solo me deja el 1º al pasarmelo me dice que para guardar ese entrenamiento ponga user y pass , pero a mi correo no llega nada  :Sad: 

54|u2

----------

## el_Salmon

Esos Pacman!!!

Pacmanarena: una version del pacman de toda la vida en 3D, con musica y FX.

Njam: el clásico Pacman caracterizado al completo y con version multijugador.

----------

## kabutor

 *German3D wrote:*   

> Eso intento pero solo me deja el 1º al pasarmelo me dice que para guardar ese entrenamiento ponga user y pass , pero a mi correo no llega nada 
> 
> 

 

Hace tiempo deje de jugar por esa misma razon, y es que a veces los servidores estan colapsados, con lo que no te "logea" no te guarda los datos de los entrenamientos ni nada prueba a otra hora, encima los mejores servers estan en los USA, con lo que el Ping es de morirse..

 :Sad: 

----------

## German3D

mmm alguno tipo SIMS ? Mi novia no quiere usar linux por esa unica razon ¬¬

----------

## Chewieip

Diosss que gran juego el Crack-attack. No he parado hasta conseguir superar los 600... he hecho 807 .... Bufffff. Ahora a provar el xtrem mode.

----------

## ToTeX

hay alguna forma de jugar wormux solo?

----------

## ResetReboot

Los Sims funcionan perfectamente a través de Cedega, asi que ya sabes lo que toca;-)

Un saludo

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No solo con cedega puedes jugar sims, en el portage existen varios que no necesitan eso.

un par que puedes probar son:

lincity

simutrans

----------

## Soul Lost

tengo un error al arrancar foobillard que es este:

 *Quote:*   

> player_copy1
> 
> player_copy2
> 
> player_copy3
> ...

 

A alguien mas le ah pasado? alguna solucion? y con el juego scroched3d los graficos no andan  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   algun sugerencia para configurarlo bien  :Rolling Eyes:  ..

Tengo soporte DRI y todo y en windows agarra los juegos con bastantes buenos graficos y aqui no  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> tengo un error al arrancar foobillard que es este:
> 
>  *Quote:*   player_copy1
> 
> player_copy2
> ...

 A mi em pasaba lo mismo. Foobillard no selleva bien con los CFLAGS agresivos. Compilalo sin -ffast-math y sin cualquier otro FLAG "agresivo".

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Sevein

Tienes que añadir el typespeed!

----------

## simkin

HOla! Mis aportaciones:

LiquidWar - Wargame multijugador realmente original, dificil de explicar, hay que probarlo para saberlo ;)

LGeneral - Juego de estrategia por turnos, clon del antiguo i magnifico "Panzer General" de SSI.

:PLast edited by simkin on Tue Mar 15, 2005 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Sevein wrote:*   

> Tienes que añadir el typespeed!

 

eso como o que  :Confused: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

he intentado emerger el torcs y me arroja el siguiente error

```
c++ -I/var/tmp/portage/torcs-1.2.2/work/torcs-1.2.2/export/include  -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O3 -mieee-fp -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O3 -mieee-fp  -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DSHM  -c racegl.cpp

c++ -I/var/tmp/portage/torcs-1.2.2/work/torcs-1.2.2/export/include  -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O3 -mieee-fp -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O3 -mieee-fp  -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DSHM  -c raceengine.cpp

raceengine.cpp: En function `void reCapture()':

raceengine.cpp:553: aviso: se ignora

Error interno del compilador: Error al reportar rutinas reentradas.

Por favor envíe un reporte completo de `bugs',

con el código preprocesado si es apropiado.

Vea <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> para más instrucciones.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/torcs-1.2.2/temp/ccoGI3Iy.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make[4]: *** [raceengine.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/torcs-1.2.2/work/torcs-1.2.2/src/libs/raceengineclient'

make[3]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/torcs-1.2.2/work/torcs-1.2.2/src/libs'

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/torcs-1.2.2/work/torcs-1.2.2/src'

make[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/torcs-1.2.2/work/torcs-1.2.2'

make: *** [restart] Error 2

!!! ERROR: games-sports/torcs-1.2.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 52, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

 he visto en varios foros que este error se debe al opengl y que debo hacer un 

```
opengl-update xorg-x11

emerge torcs
```

 pero aun asi sigue saliendo el fulano error sin hacer caso del opengl-update ¿Sabe alguien de otra solución?

Agradecido de antemano

----------

## lanshor

el crack attack tiene sonido?? a mi no me va  :Sad: 

----------

## Membris

Yo nunca he tenido en Crack Attack, de hecho un

```
# etcat -f crack-attack
```

no muestra ningún archivo de sonido en el paquete.

Según su web

 *Quote:*   

> Sound
> 
> Mike Frysinger has ported Miguel Ángel Vilela García's sound patches to the current CVS and it's being tested. We're looking for some good sounds. Anybody up to the challenge?
> 
> 

 

está planeado tener sonido en el juego, pero que yo sepa aún no existe esa característica.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> el crack attack tiene sonido?? a mi no me va 

 

no tiene.  :Razz: 

----------

## lanshor

ok  :Wink:  thx

----------

## elKano

El otro día descubrí en el portage, marcados ~x86 (por ahora), dos proyectos bastante impresionantes:

* Glest: tipo Age of Empires pero con estilo propio, ya jugable en melees sin red, avanzando a buen ritmo (¡y español!)

* Widelands: un clon del Settlers 2, ya bastante completo

----------

## TieferFeld

 *elKano wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Glest: tipo Age of Empires pero con estilo propio, ya jugable en melees sin red, avanzando a buen ritmo (¡y español!)

 

Es curioso que si entras en glest.org parezca español pero si entras en la "homepage" que te da en la página de gentoo parezca alemán y ponga abajo: "The author of the linux port is Matthias Braun with help from Karl Robillard" que tienen pinta de ser dos alemanes. Por otro lado en la sección de traducciones de esta página aparece el euskera pero no el español  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Lo emergeré a ver si me sale por defecto en chino mandarín, jajaja.

Saludos.

----------

## kabutor

creo que los creadores iniciales son gallegos, de la version win32, del linux-port ya no lo se.

Incluso ganaron un premio con este juego... lo vi por algun sitio

----------

## TieferFeld

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> creo que los creadores iniciales son gallegos, de la version win32, del linux-port ya no lo se.
> 
> Incluso ganaron un premio con este juego... lo vi por algun sitio

 

Sí, sí, eso lo vi en la página glest.org  :Very Happy:  Son paisanos.

Pena que no se hubieran animado a hacerlo [también] para Linux...

Probaré el port... ¿Alguien ha probado el port?

Saludos

----------

## DevilKiller

Nexuiz 1.0 <-  Shooter en 1ª persona

Web: http://www.nexuiz.com/

Screenshots: http://www.nexuiz.com/index.php?module=media

Nota: no está en el portage  :Sad: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Creo que os habeís olvidado de:

Cube -> Un shooter al estilo doom, puedes jugar en mapas donde hay monstruos que te quieren dar por detrás, o una especie de mini-historia

 que debes pasar. Los graficos no son muy buenos pero es áltamente adictivo

Tomatoes -> Un tomate que va corriendo por un laberinto, la verdad es que tiene buenos gráficos para lo que es, no tiene mucha chicha pero 

 yo me tiro partidas jugando con mis hermanos porque es bastante adictivo

Por cierto el ebuild de ut2004 ayuda bastante a instalar el juego, eso si con los 6cdś o dvd originales ( o no). Sobre todo porque te instala los parches

automáticamente y un bonuspack. También hay dos ebuild que te permite instalar mapas adicionales, pero estos tienes que bajarlos de internet y colocarlos

en /usr/portage/distfiles. Sinceramente es un juego que va más rápido en linux que en windows.

----------

## Sparkster

No necesitáis ningún ebuild para instalar el UT2004 ni el UT2003. En los propios cds de instalación hay un "linux_install.sh". Yo lo instalé así y va de vicio (y no pide el cd xDDDDD).

----------

## kalcetoh

Claro que no necesitas el ebuild de ut2004, ya que en el dvd viene un instalador gráfico, pero haciendo eso tienes que intalar los parches

manualmente y se vuelve pesado y como dijo resulta más sencillo instalandolo con el emerge, hay que configurar una variable

creo que se CD_MOUNT o algo así y es donde está el dvd, en caso de que sean cds creo que tienes que confirar 6 variables o una sola

e ir cambiando los cds.

----------

## TieferFeld

A no ser que se llame de otra forma, ¿por qué no está el Nexuiz en el portage? 

Tiene muy buena pinta y es completamente GPL...

----------

## lanshor

flobopuyo <--- el clasico puzzble de hacer grupos de 4 con caras de colores  :Very Happy:  totalmente adictivo si juegas con alguien

----------

## Sertinell

Alguien tiene por ahi un gran pack con pistas y coches para el racer,?? no tengo gasna de andar descargando 1 a 1 de las webs. Si no teneis nada ya me pongo a ello ^^

----------

## Sertinell

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> A no ser que se llame de otra forma, ¿por qué no está el Nexuiz en el portage? 
> 
> Tiene muy buena pinta y es completamente GPL...

 

Por qe a nadie le dio por mantener el ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Arkantos

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto el ebuild de ut2004 ayuda bastante a instalar el juego, eso si con los 6cdś o dvd originales ( o no). Sobre todo porque te instala los parches
> 
> automáticamente y un bonuspack. También hay dos ebuild que te permite instalar mapas adicionales, pero estos tienes que bajarlos de internet y colocarlos
> ...

 

Bueno es preferible dejar que portage te instale el UT2004 aunque es posible que no lo instales a la primera...

Pero discrepo en el tema de la velocidad... al menos mi UT2004 de linux es una KK comparándolo con el que tengo instalado en "güindows", por primera vez he visto un motor con DirectX funcionar por encima de OpenGL.

Yo he tenido siempre tarjetas Voodoo que daban una calidad al Quake o al Unreal fuera de lo común pero con Nvidia y OpenGL no consigo ni la mitad de la calidad/velocidad.

Supongo que UT2004 necesita mucha máquina y buenas tarjetas gráficas para andar sobrado en Linux, o es que soy muy malo configurando Gentoo para que saque el mejor partido de OpenGL ...

salud0s

----------

## Stolz

A mi el UT2004 me va un poco mejor en Windows que en Linux, siempre y cuando desactives el sonido. Si tu tarjeta de sonido no tienen aceleracion por harware en Linux, el rendimiento baja considerablemente al tener que hacerse por sofware. Tal vez ese sea el motivo por el que a algunos no les va tan bien en Linux como en windows.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Arkantos

x StolZ

Umm, ya habia quitado algunos parámetros de sonido y parecía que iba un poco más rápido, pero quizás deben ir por ahí los tiros...

Un saludo

----------

## kabutor

F1 Spirit un remake  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

Creo que sería recomendable "avisar" de alguna manera qué juegos son de pago, por ejemplo ut2004 (se puede poner entre paréntesis).

Saludos y gracias

----------

## gepi

GLEST.

Enorme. Grandioso.

----------

## el_Salmon

```
GLEST.

Enorme. Grandioso.
```

Tiene muuuuuuy buena pinta y además es español!!

----------

## cy5

Estos juegos funcionaran en terminal x o solo para graficos avanzados KDE Genome etc.... :Embarassed: 

----------

## Membris

He probado el GLEST y es acojonante, está curradísimo. De todas formas se me ha colgado nada más iniciar una partida y como estaba en pantalla completa y no podia usar ni teclado ni ratón, no he podido salir (el resto del sistema estaba OK). ¿Sabéis qué se puede hacer para matar un proceso en estas condiciones?

cy5 me temo que necesitarás las X para la inmensa mayoría de los juegos, bajo terminal sólo podrás usar los que trabajen en framebuffer, y no creo que sean muchos... (me equivoco?)

----------

## pcmaster

Pix Pang:

http://pixpang.panreyes.com/es/index.phphttp://pixpang.panreyes.com/es/index.php

Lo he encontrado por casualidad navegando por Barrapunto, ¿algún ebuild?

----------

## pacho2

 *Membris wrote:*   

> He probado el GLEST y es acojonante, está curradísimo. De todas formas se me ha colgado nada más iniciar una partida y como estaba en pantalla completa y no podia usar ni teclado ni ratón, no he podido salir (el resto del sistema estaba OK). ¿Sabéis qué se puede hacer para matar un proceso en estas condiciones?
> 
> cy5 me temo que necesitarás las X para la inmensa mayoría de los juegos, bajo terminal sólo podrás usar los que trabajen en framebuffer, y no creo que sean muchos... (me equivoco?)

 

Lo mejor es que tengas el acpid corriendo, y también tengas, o cargados como módulos o integrados en el kernel, módulos como button, .etc. Así podrás darle al botón de apagar y el ordenador rebotará limpiamente.

Saludos

----------

## Membris

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Membris wrote:*   He probado el GLEST y es acojonante, está curradísimo. De todas formas se me ha colgado nada más iniciar una partida y como estaba en pantalla completa y no podia usar ni teclado ni ratón, no he podido salir (el resto del sistema estaba OK). ¿Sabéis qué se puede hacer para matar un proceso en estas condiciones?
> 
> cy5 me temo que necesitarás las X para la inmensa mayoría de los juegos, bajo terminal sólo podrás usar los que trabajen en framebuffer, y no creo que sean muchos... (me equivoco?) 
> 
> Lo mejor es que tengas el acpid corriendo, y también tengas, o cargados como módulos o integrados en el kernel, módulos como button, .etc. Así podrás darle al botón de apagar y el ordenador rebotará limpiamente.
> ...

 

Siento tener que darte la razón   :Sad: 

----------

## pacho2

¿por que estas triste ( :Sad: )?

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Membris

Porque no logro jugar más de un minuto seguido, siempre se cuelga.

----------

## pacho2

 *Membris wrote:*   

> Porque no logro jugar más de un minuto seguido, siempre se cuelga.

 

¿no puedes correrlo en modo "windowed", sin fullscreen? Córrelo así desde un terminal para ver qué le sucede. (la opción -h, --help, -help, --?, -? puede ayudar)

Saludos

----------

## German3D

Sabeis por que puede ser esto ? 

```
tux@servidor ~ $ glest

Exception: Couldn't set video mode 1024x768 (32bpp 0 stencil 32 depth-buffer). SDL Error is: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

tux@servidor ~ $ glxgears

9097 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1819.400 FPS

9317 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1863.400 FPS

9311 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1862.200 FPS

9317 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1863.400 FPS

9302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1860.400 FPS

9317 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1863.400 FPS

```

Lo tenia masked por keyword AMD64 pero no me dio ningun error al compilarlo , pero abrir no se abre  :Sad: 

54|u2

----------

## pacho2

Mira esto:

http://glest.org/board/viewtopic.php?t=520&view=next&sid=c28360b1b3ce9af576a3c5d56939c011

Saludos y suerte

----------

## DDrDark

Yo he probado a cambiar la profundidad de colores en el glest.ini a 16, y en el xorg.conf tambien pero me sigue dando ese mismo error.

----------

## German3D

Jue se me pone dure el juego ... xD

Despues de cambiar 32 por 16 en los archivos que comentan me dice :

```
tux@servidor ~ $ glest

Exception: Font not found.
```

Cambie los 2 glest.ini 

/home/tux/.glest/glest.ini

/usr/share/games/glest/config/glest.ini

Pero nada grrr

----------

## dotinmouth

Glest aparece como masked en el portage. Que hay que hacer para "desenmarcarlo"?

----------

## German3D

En mi caso para AMD64 "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge glest"

Dime si lo haces funcionar por que yo no soy capaz  :Sad: 

----------

## TieferFeld

 *German3D wrote:*   

> En mi caso para AMD64 "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge glest"
> 
> Dime si lo haces funcionar por que yo no soy capaz 

 

Permíteme decir que mejor

```
# echo games-strategy/glest ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## dotinmouth

Bueno, estoy emergiendo el glest. De momento sin problemas. A ver si hay suerte y funciona, aunque seguro que si lo hace sera en ingles  :Sad: 

--Editado por Stolz, unido post consecutivo--

Pues no esq haya estado jugando mucho, pero mas de un minuto fijo, y no se me colgo para nada. Lo unico que me sale una linea blanca de un pixel de alto continuamente en lo alto de la pantalla. A parte de esto...vaya juegazo. Es muy bueno, aunque me mataron pronto y tu ve que volver a crear una nueava civilizacion desde mi torre de magos. Increible. Sobre todo graficamente, me sorprendio mucho. Esta en ingles pero no hay mucho que leer. La unica pega que le veo es la camara que no la puedes orientar. Bueno, a la tarde sigo jugando y os ceunto  :Very Happy:  Bye

--Editado por Stolz, unido post consecutivo--

Que pasada de juego, es increible y, aunque los magos son una mierda (al menos en los niveles bajos) no puedo dejar de viciar. Estube trasteando y vi que desde el menu de configuracion puedes cambiar el idioma a español y a gallego!!! increible. De todas formas me quedo con el ingles que el español administra mal los acentos y solo cambio el texto. Los sonidos quedan igual....sí, tiene sonido, ademas de buena musica. Este juego lo tiene todo para triunfar entre los pinguinos  :Razz:  Por cierto, de momento sigo sin fallos. ¿Que estabais haciendo cuando fallo? Quizas sea un fallo en concreto como crear una criatura o un edificio. Algun fallo en una parte concreta del codigo. Bueno, lo dicho, el juego es increible y se lo recomiendo a todos. Bye

----------

## dotinmouth

Ola chicos. Se que el post (mas bien los posts) anteriores tb son mios, pero como son sobre otro juego mejor los pongo por separado. No he visto este juego por aqui, al menos creo no haberlo visto. Se trata del Battle for Wesnoth. Desde ya os digo que en este juego no encontrareis grandes graficos, pero tb os digo que es un juego a tener en cuenta...muy en cuenta. Aunque solo sea por celebrar su version 1.0 hacer un emerge wesnoth y dedicarle una horilla  :Razz:  Por cierto, esta disponible en muchos idiomas, incluido el español. Bye

----------

## Stolz

Desde hace unos dias está disponible en portage el Quake4. Por supuesto requiere el DVD original para poder jugar.

Pedazo de Juego 100% recomendable. Graficos excelentes, sonido 5.1 y mucha accion. Para que luego digan que no hay juegos buenos en Linux.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## jpablo

pydance: para jugar al DDR y a Pump it up en el PC

pagina web: http://icculus.org/pyddr/

[offtopic]es mi primer mensaje en el foro asi que me presento, soy mexicano y he usado gentoo desde hace algunos meses[/offtopic]

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Si nos vamos a poner con DDR: Stepmania

Simplemente el rey. 

Mucho mejor que el original XD

----------

## chilean

hace un buen rato se dijo que el nwn necesitaba del CD pero con emerge me aparece un paquete de mas de 2GB por lo que supongo que esta completito en portage, no hace falta cd? esta listo? parece que si

----------

## toss

poned también el ceferino un clone del super-pang hecho con sdl, muy entretenido !

----------

## dickinson

Una pregunta, al Wormux, ¿se puede jugar contra la máquina?. Lo poco que he probado, yo controlo los dos equipos.

Gracias, un saludo.

----------

## Smegma

bomberclone -> clon del bomberman, juego clasico, soporta multijugador online

bzflag -> fps de tankes multijugador online

kobodeluxe -> SDL port del xkobo, juego de navecitas bastante adictivo, recuerda al clasico asteroids, 50 niveles, yo me quedé en el último

urban terror -> pedazo mod para quake3 (para mi el mejor), capture the flag, etc. 

dopewars -> clasico juego, consiste en conseguir la mayor cantidad de pasta trapicheando con drogas, soporta multijugador. (no hay graficos, tan solo compras y vendes, puede resultar a algunos un tanto estupido, pero tiene su gracia)

----------

## mamuma

Para los que os guste el parchis. Hay un juego el glparchis que se está desarrollando en 

http://glparchis.sourceforge.net

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hace una semana por casualidad entre en una librería y me tope con una revista Linux+. Mientras esperaba que mi esposa y mis hijas hiciera la compras en el supermercado, me dedique a leer un rato alguno que otro articulo y sin más la deje a un lado, pero luego en la oficina ya casi al borde del aburrimiento la volvi a ver y encontre World of Padman No se si alguien ya lo ha mencionado, pero de verdad me impresiono lo sencillo, pero adictívo del juego, algo asi como unreal tournament pero en comics y en vez de lugares exoticos ó naves y planetas, una casa, taller mecanico, la prision, el jardin, etc.

En un principio lo jugué solo en la oficina con algunos Mods, pero luego pude ver que emergeerlo con todas sus uses te permite ponerlo como server igual que jugar contra los mods. Una vez en casa me dedique a ponerlo en las maquinas que tengo alli, todo esto a espalda de mis hijas hasta que todo estuvo listo.

Las llame y luego de mostrarles como jugar con un solo jugador y en red ja ja ja no vieran la pela que me han dado.

Lo bueno de todo es que esta en el portage

```
emerge worldofpadman
```

Espero que lo disfruten tanto como mis hijas y yo este fin de semana

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tiene buena pinta, lo voy a probar! Gracias por el dato...

Siempre que puedo recomiendo Tribal Trouble. Shareware pero (se consigue el serial) entretenidísimo, multijugador tambien   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

aca dejo los que hasta los momentos e visto en portage y que ademas son buenos

-open arena

-nexuiz

-glest

-warzone 2100

-urban terror

-savage 

-enemy territory

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Tiene buena pinta, lo voy a probar! Gracias por el dato...
> 
> Siempre que puedo recomiendo Tribal Trouble. Shareware pero (se consigue el serial) entretenidísimo, multijugador tambien  
> 
> Salud!

  Ya probe con mis hijas el Tribal Trouble y les encanto, pero ahora tienen la fiebre con el que acabo de colocar ja ja ja

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Me han consultado en privado como jugar contra la maquina si lo instalas con opción a server.

Es sencillo, entras como si fueses a jugar en red, creas una partida, escojes el mapa ó lugar donde quieres que se desarrolle el juego (simplemente le das un click al cuadro), selecionas los bots contra los que quieres jugar que esta a la derecha (Son dificilísimos de matar) una vez que has selecionado la cantidad de bots y personajes que deseas en tu juego la das a fight para comenzar la partida (Es la mancha amarilla que esta derecha/abajo) listo espera a que cargue y a jugar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Anoche lo instalé para probar, tiene buena pinta aun que todavía no tuve tiempo de ponerme a probarlo en detalle, es bastante livianito, corre fluido con 512mb de ram y una geforce 5200 AGP, por si a alguien le sirve el dato...

Salud!

----------

